
World-renowned AI experts duke it out on Twitter - myinnerbanjo
https://thenextweb.com/artificial-intelligence/2018/11/29/world-renowned-ai-experts-duke-it-out-on-twitter/
======
sharemywin
Alot of this feels pretty close to AGI

[https://ai.googleblog.com/2018/10/curiosity-and-
procrastinat...](https://ai.googleblog.com/2018/10/curiosity-and-
procrastination-in.html)

[https://worldmodels.github.io/](https://worldmodels.github.io/)

